# IPad Pro, should I buy it?



## kessel (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi,

I'm about to change my contract with my mobile provider and was thinking about getting an iPad Pro additional to my contract as this time I don't need a new phone.

The question is that after watching some infos on the internet I'm still not pretty sure if it's worth buying it specially when making music should be one of the main things I would like to use it for.

The thing is that I don't want it to use it as my main tool for music, as I prefer to work on my PC with my preferred DAW and a lot of VST instruments I've been purchasing through years.

I still think I could use an iPad Pro as an additional tool for making music, but I'm not sure how good it works when syncing and sharing files with a windows PC. I've seen some videos showing the iPad Pro has a USB-C connector but it still doesn't allow to connect external drives natively. It's supposed to be changed with the next OS big update, if my informations are correct.

But, has anyone here already some experience working with an iPad Pro and a windows PC for music and can tell if it's worth buying or if its restrictions are still too big to enjoy working with both systems together?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 30, 2019)

Can’t help when it comes to a pc, but I use Cubasis on the iPad, which is quite fun and currently on sale. I also have controller apps on it for Logic and Studio One.

But more than anything else, I use it with Notion for IOS and the Apple Pencil for sketching out ideas.

I am looking forward to when the new version of OSX comes out which allows you to use the iPad as a second screen.

I have the original iPad Pro 9.7” and it still a very capable bit of kit.

Edit: and my other main use is for helping me compose and transcribe when I’m out and about. I have an AKAI Lpk mini Bluetooth keyboard (£45) which when combined with Korg Piano and a pencil and manuscript book, is how I mainly work out new ideas, when, for example, I’m sitting in the garden enjoying the sunshine.....


----------



## kessel (Jun 30, 2019)

Nice ideas, even when I can’t write notes yet, but I’m currently starting to learn more about music theory, so I could imagine the iPad being a useful tool for this.

I use Reason as my main DAW, so I’m not sure how compatible cubasis would be to export projects or midi tracks, but I’ll check that too.

Thanks for the answer, btw I already got the iPad and I’m liking it so far. Hope to see the new iPad OS soon, using it as a second monitor could be great


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 30, 2019)

Don't forget Metagrid as well. Being in the Apple ecosystem is the best but even with a PC it's worth every penny...


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 30, 2019)

You _have_ to get the iPad Pro!


----------



## kessel (Jun 30, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> You _have_ to get the iPad Pro!



I actually got it last week 



InLight-Tone said:


> Don't forget Metagrid as well. Being in the Apple ecosystem is the best but even with a PC it's worth every penny...



I downloaded it today, it looks great but some things aren't really intuitive. I'm trying to make some scenes and views for my DAW and cannot find the buttons I created, the manual on the website seems to be a missing URL and the video tutorials are very very short and don't go into detail.

I hope I can manage to find out soon how to correctly navigate between views inside scenes, becuase I can only see the created buttons when going into edit mode but once I click done, there is nothing to see but just empty scenes where I cannot even see if I can switch between different views inside those scenes :(


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 30, 2019)

What's Metagrid? Like an OSC for everything?


----------

